
Windows Phone 7 goes gold master, begins rolling out to partners - samiq
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/01/windows-phone-7-goes-gold-master-begins-rolling-out-to-partners/
======
samiq
with the iOS event today and the numbers that apple disclosed today I guess is
to be seen how microsoft can leverage the mobile space. as a mobile
entrepreneur I start to think how much it will take for them to start making a
dent in the mobile space...

I hope to see zune hardware to be making the rounds as well, ipod + iphone
pretty much rulz the mobile space regardless of how android is playing right
now

what do u guys think?

